# Patch 0.7.2 - Release 30.03.2012 - [Update]



## Homerclon (23. Januar 2012)

Update 30.03:



> Panzergeneräle!
> Das World of Tanks - Entwicklerteam ist froh euch verkünden zu  dürfen, dass die Aktualisierung des Spiels auf Version 7.2 am 30. März  auf dem Hauptserver eingespielt werden wird.
> *Beachtet bitte, dass im Zuge der Aktualisierungsarbeiten der  World of Tanks Spielserver vom 30. März um 07:00 Uhr bis 15.00 Uhr nicht  verfügbar sein wird. Bei Schwierigkeiten, kann es zu einer Verlängerung  der Wartezeit kommen. Beachtet hierzu bitte die Neuigkeiten, um über  den Aktualisierungsverlauf auf dem Laufenden zu bleiben. *
> *Ebenfalls aufgrund der Wartungsarbeiten, wird die Weltkarte  und die Clankriege am 30. März von 05.15 Uhr bis zum 31. März um 05.15  Uhr nicht verfügbar sein. *
> ...


Da ein Einpflegen der kompletten Änderungsliste die Beitragsgrenze überschreiten würde, bitte dem Link am ende des oberen Zitats folgen.

---

Original-Beitrag im Spoiler:


Spoiler






> *Wichtig! Die angegebenen Informationen können geändert werden**.
> *Die nächste Aktualisierung ist v.7.2
> *Letzte Aktualisierung 23.01.2012*
> _*Bitte beachtet, dass sich die unten befindlichen Zeitangaben ändern können*_
> ...


Quelle: WoT.eu - In Entwicklung



Ja, ich weiß, das Changelog wurde bereits im Sammelthread gepostet.
Aber weshalb alles im Sammelthread posten, wenn man hier ein ganzes Unterforum zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen hat?
Im Sammelthread geht es zudem schneller unter. Hier kann man nun alles zum Patch 0.7.2 posten.


----------



## KornDonat (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Patch 0.7.2 angekündigt - Voraussichtlich Februar 2012*

Finde ich gut eventuell könnte man auch einen Thread verwenden wo nur Changelogs gepostet werden, dort könnte man dann ja auch über kommende Updates etc. diskutieren


----------



## sh4sta (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Patch 0.7.2 angekündigt - Voraussichtlich Februar 2012*

Trailer zu 7.2. Hf 


World of Tanks Update 7.2 Trailer - YouTube


Gruß


----------



## Blacky0407 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Patch 0.7.2 angekündigt - Voraussichtlich Februar 2012*

freu mich schon auf den t28 prototype, ist mittlerweile schon fast langweilig. hab ausser dem französischen alle Forschungsbäume schon freigeschaltet.

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 11.02.2012 um 10:02 ----------

sorry, will nicht lügen.....den T95 und T92 hab ich noch nicht freigeschaltet. Da müsste ich für freie Erfahrung noch mal richtig kohle ausgeben.........hat ja Zeit.......


---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 11.02.2012 um 10:06 ----------

Gibts eigentlich schon nen PCGH - Clan? Würde mich gern dafür bewerben!


----------



## Homerclon (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Patch 0.7.2 angekündigt - Voraussichtlich Februar 2012*



Blacky0407 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich schon nen PCGH - Clan? Würde mich gern dafür bewerben!


 Langsam aber sicher nervt die Frage.

Nein, es gibt keinen. Das lohnt sich auch nicht.
Man sollte mind. 25-40 Spieler mit T10 und T8 Arti haben, denn nur dann kann man auf der CW-Map landen und hat Chancen dort auch ein paar Tage zu bleiben.
Zudem sind viele WoT-Spieler hier im Forum bereits in Clans.


----------



## Papzt (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Patch 0.7.2 angekündigt - Voraussichtlich Februar 2012*

Hier vielleicht etwas, was wir alle erwartet haben 


> Q:2. Is it safe to say that 0.7.2 wont hit live servers in february?





			
				Overlord schrieb:
			
		

> A:2. Yes.


Yiha


----------



## Z28LET (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Patch 0.7.2 angekündigt - Voraussichtlich Februar 2012*

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass die Frage schon mal gestellt wurde,
gibt es eigentlich einen PCGHx Clan, hätte interesse daran?!


Zum Patch, ja das hat man echt schon fast erwartet. 
Wobei es mir an sich egal ist. Ändert bei mir eh fast nix.


----------



## Papzt (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Patch 0.7.2 angekündigt - Voraussichtlich Februar 2012*

Du nicht, aber guck mal einen Post über meinen 


> Zum Patch, ja das hat man echt schon fast erwartet.


ja war auch klar, nachdem die letzten beiden so zügig ausgeliefert wurden


----------



## sh4sta (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Patch 0.7.2 angekündigt - Voraussichtlich Februar 2012*

Ich Poste das dann einfach dazu:



> Panzerkommandanten!
> Das Update 7.1.1 wird schon bald veröffentlicht.  Macht euch schon  mal mit den neuen Features vertraut, die euch schon in einigen Tagen  erwarten werden.
> Auch hier war es wieder unser Ziel, dass Spielgefühl zu verbessern.  In Zukunft wird es viel einfacher für euch sein, eure Mods (Addons) zu  verwalten.
> Schauen wir mal, was genau euch mit dem kommenden Update erwartet:
> ...






Quelle: Neuigkeiten über das Update 7.1.1! | News | World of Tanks


----------



## Papzt (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Patch 0.7.2 angekündigt - Voraussichtlich Februar 2012*

Hmm mal wieder Zeit schinden, was WG?


----------



## Bambusbar (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Patch 0.7.2 angekündigt - Voraussichtlich Februar 2012*

Ich finds gut ;P


----------



## sh4sta (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Patch 0.7.2 angekündigt - Voraussichtlich Februar 2012*

Ich finde das mit dem seperaten Mod-Ordner wurde langsam mal Zeit...echt nervig wenn man immer von allem nen BackUp machen muss. Ich versteh sowieso nicht, wieso man z.B. in den HUD Optionen auswählen kann, das man statt % Anzeige ne HP Anzeige hat und nicht Einstellen kann wieviel Schaden man gemacht hat(in Zahlen). Genauso mit der Reload ZEit in Sekunden...


----------



## Papzt (9. März 2012)

*AW: Patch 0.7.2 angekündigt - Voraussichtlich Februar 2012*



> Eine vorläufige Liste der Änderungen in 0.7.2 im Vergleich zu 0.7.1 (teilweise mit noch fehlenden Details
> 
> - Zwei neue Karten: Campania (kleine italienische Karte) und Live Oaks (erste US Karte)
> - Neuer Zweig amerikanischer TDs mit drehbaren Türmen: M8A1, T49, T18, T25-2, T28 Prototype
> ...


Yiha. Mal sehen was noch kommt


----------



## KornDonat (9. März 2012)

*AW: Patch 0.7.2 angekündigt - Voraussichtlich Februar 2012*

Hier auch mal der Link dazu Öffentlicher Test der 7.2 Aktualisierung | News | World of Tanks


----------



## sh4sta (9. März 2012)

*AW: Patch 0.7.2 angekündigt - Voraussichtlich Februar 2012*

Ich bin dann mal so frei und führe fort 



> Wie wir alle wissen steht uns mit der Version 0.7.2 die nächste große  Aktualisierung von World of Tanks ins Haus. Hauptbestandteil dieses  Updates wird eine Überarbeitung des Wirtschaftssystems des Spiels sein.  Ziel dieser Änderungen wird es sein, den Punktegewinn aller Fahrzeuge zu  optimieren, und entsprechend faire Preise für deren Module zu finden.  Im Großen und Ganzen sollte somit der gesamte Prozess des Erforschens  und Kaufens von neuen Fahrzeugen mit den neuen Wirtschaftseinstellungen  für euch komfortabler und einfacher werden.
> *Erforschen neuer Fahrzeuge*
> 
> In der aktuellen Version von World of Tanks müssen Spieler, nachdem  sie die Erforschung eines neuen Fahrzeugs beendet haben, meistens viele  Partien absolvieren, nur um genügend Credits zu sammeln und dieses auch  tatsächlich kaufen zu können. Zwar werden Spieler auf ihrem Weg durch  die Panzer-Liste besser im Spiel, und verdienen dadurch mehr Credits aus  den zusätzlichen beschädigten und vernichteten Panzern. Aber  letztendlich bleibt es ein Fakt, dass es mit dem alten Wirtschaftssystem  mühselig sein kann, sich durch Panzer der Klassen der niedrigsten und  mittleren Stufe zu arbeiten. Dies wollen wir ändern!
> ...





_Quelle: 7.2 Vorschau: Neues Wirtschaftssystem im Spiel | News | World of Tanks
_


----------



## DarkMo (9. März 2012)

*AW: Patch 0.7.2 angekündigt - Voraussichtlich Februar 2012*

es ist also am anfang schwer an kohle zu kommen? najut, man brauch meist kaum 5 spiele mit den ersten panzerchens um die auf elite zu haben (hab hier un da 2 oder 3 nur gebraucht), da is klar, das es kurz hapert. aber die paar gefechte mehr machen den kohl ned fett. zudem sollte man mMn auch seine spielweise bissl anpassen: ned jeder panzer (gerade die, die man hinterher wohl eh wieder verkauft) brauch gleich immer sonstwas für upgrades (also ansetzer usw oder laufend feuerlöscher bla). zudem isses bis T8 sehr gemütlich möglich mit den xp auch die creds zusammen zu haben, um den folgepanzer nich nur zu erforschen, sondern auch gleich kaufen zu können. ich hab kein premium un hab nachm is3 kauf imernoch andterhalb mille über. gut, wies jetz danach ausschaut is ne andere geschichte, aber bis dahin, keine probs gehabt. ich hab eben ned jeden panzer mit krams ausgerüstet und... alles immer erst auf elite gespielt - maximiert die crew erfahrung und fähigkeiten sowie das konto. versteh also ned, wo die da das problem sehn ><


----------



## Seeefe (9. März 2012)

*AW: Patch 0.7.2 angekündigt - Voraussichtlich Februar 2012*

@DarkMo

sieht bei mir ganz genauso aus


----------



## Danger23 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Patch 0.7.2 angekündigt - Voraussichtlich Februar 2012*

Ich hab bis Tier 8 auch keine Probleme mit den Credits gehabt. Eng wurde es nur wenn ich mir mehrere Panzer gleichzeitig kaufen wollte. Und ja ab Tier 8 wird es etwas problematisch. Also find ich den Nerf für Credits bei höheren Panzern dafür ein Buff für niedrige sehr fragwürdig. Naja, das ist halt WG Logik.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. März 2012)

*AW: Patch 0.7.2 angekündigt - Voraussichtlich Februar 2012*

Also ich hatte in den niedrigeren Tiern regelmäßig nicht die Kohle, um mir erforschtes zu kaufen (und nein, ich habe mir keinen Ansetzer in den MS-1 geschraubt. Auch wenn ich das irgendwann nochmal nachholen werde  ).


----------



## ghost13 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Patch 0.7.2 angekündigt - Voraussichtlich Februar 2012*

*Absolut Topp Leistung!!!
Durchgehend 60 Frames mit dem neuen Patch!!!*


----------



## Papzt (14. März 2012)

*AW: Patch 0.7.2 angekündigt - Voraussichtlich Februar 2012*

War erst 0.7.1.1. Ist bei mir aber auch besser geworden


----------



## sh4sta (30. März 2012)

Update is released:



> Panzergeneräle!
> Das World of Tanks - Entwicklerteam ist froh euch verkünden zu  dürfen, dass die Aktualisierung des Spiels auf Version 7.2 am 30. März  auf dem Hauptserver eingespielt werden wird.
> *UPDATE: Die Aktualisierung ist erfolgreich aufgespielt worden, und das Spiel ist nun wieder verfügbar. *
> *Aufgrund der Wartungsarbeiten, wird die Weltkarte und die  Clankriege am 30. März von 05.15 Uhr bis zum 31. März um 05.15 Uhr nicht  verfügbar sein. *
> ...


----------

